# Gigaset Se567 password?



## justin13241 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, i have a gigaset se567 with a wii, and ds (for browsing). I cannot figure out my router password, because i have no pc, how can i find it?


----------



## justin13241 (Aug 25, 2009)

i put in my ip, and it asks for role and password, what are they?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *justin13241*

What brand is the router? What is the model number?


----------



## justin13241 (Aug 25, 2009)

Siemens Gigaset SE567, Don't know the serial. Its on Telus.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you look in the manual?

User Manual Gigaset SE567


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks, JohnWill


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

[WEBQUOTE="http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080808221033AAOoYPt"]Your username is 'default' and 'telus' (all lower case and without quotes)

If this doesn't work, hold down the reset button at the bottom of your SE567 until all of the lights start flashing, this will do a reset of your modem to factory defaults and you should then be able to login with the username and password above.

Good luck! If this fails, contact telus at 310-2255 or through chat at http://www.telus.com/help/ (click on chat icon)
Source(s):
http://www.telus.com[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## justin13241 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, I am using my Wii, and he said I need a laptop to do it. Is that true?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, if you don't have a web browser in the Wii, you'll have to use a computer. I know nothing about the Wii.


----------

